# Sticky  NEW MEMBERS.......PLEASE READ



## orangputeh

I know what it is like to be a new member. You came here looking for answers. Maybe you want to know what snowblower to buy. Maybe you have a snowblower and have a problem and need an answer.

First of all use the SEARCH box in the appropriate forum. 

Second, after checking that and not finding an answer , your new thread should have as much INFO about the issue as possible. Brand, model etc. As much info as possible. adding too much info is better than too little.

Third , advice from members here should be respected. Many members here have worked on hundreds of snowblowers and have run across your problem. LISTEN to them. be open to suggestions.

Fourth , return to this forum with results and/or what worked for you. If advice given worked or not worked , at least have the courtesy to report back. members here give their time FREELY. What has worked for you will HELP other members.

Lastly , welcome to one of the best groups on the internet. There are too many great members here to list. I have learned so much and am deeply grateful.

now onto another brewski.......


----------



## Doofy

orangputeh said:


> I know what it is like to be a new member. You came here looking for answers. Maybe you want to know what snowblower to buy. Maybe you have a snowblower and have a problem and need an answer.
> 
> First of all use the SEARCH box in the appropriate forum.
> 
> Second, after checking that and not finding an answer , your new thread should have as much INFO about the issue as possible. Brand, model etc. As much info as possible. adding too much info is better than too little.
> 
> Third , advice from members here should be respected. Many members here have worked on hundreds of snowblowers and have run across your problem. LISTEN to them. be open to suggestions.
> 
> Fourth , return to this forum with results and/or what worked for you. If advice given worked or not worked , at least have the courtesy to report back. members here give their time FREELY. What has worked for you will HELP other members.
> 
> Lastly , welcome to one of the best groups on the internet. There are too many great members here to list. I have learned so much and am deeply grateful.
> 
> now onto another brewski.......


Great reminders.


----------



## ST1100A

Excellent advice Orangputeh.


----------



## 140278

thank you i made it a second sticky on the subject the other is Welcome to snowblowerforum.com!


----------



## Freezn

Bravo Orangputeh !!! Well stated!!!
So many great members on this forum who unselfishly give up their time, knowledge, and expertise to help out inexperienced novices all the way up to the seasoned experts and everyone in between. Contributing members are the backbone of this forum. Without them, this forum would largely be another social networking site. I think it's important to take the time to recognize those folks when they chime in with troubleshooting guidance, feedback, recommendations, etc. regardless of the outcome. Even if it's a simple thank you or a thumbs-up, take a second to acknowledge those folks. *Then Pay It Forward. *That's what this place is all about.


----------



## tpenfield

Another word of caution, when you do search for a thread of similar issue, please do not tack your question/comment onto the thread, particularly if it is an old thread.

Start a new thread of your very own. 🤗 😁


----------



## Big Ed

Another?
Please, go to your profile and add a location of where your at.
It is a big world.


----------



## Ziggy65

I agree with Big Ed, location and even approximate annual snow fall are useful information when offering advice or help.


----------



## tabora

orangputeh said:


> Brand, model etc. As much info as possible. adding too much info is better than too little.


And don't GUESS what your model number is. (Hint: It's not on the large auger housing decal in most cases.) It's likely on the rear end of the tractor housing and every digit/character is important. Snap a picture of the model/serial number label if possible.


----------



## Rhythmdvl

EDIT: 
_
TL;DR: if you don't see your post right away, that could be because it's waiting on Mod Approval. If you go to 'activity' (not 'discussions') you'll see your post in strike-through. If you click that link, you'll see the awaiting approval note. This was my experience; YMMV. _ 

Hi fellow new members. This is an _incredible _forum; you'll be glad you found it! Some of you may be here in a slight panic because your machine is malfunctioning in the midst of a snowstorm. You'll post your problem, then keep coming back here every once in a while to see if you got an answer --- but you won't see your thread. EEEK! 

Did something go wrong? Did you forget to hit submit? You look at your profile and it says the right number of discussions, but the one you're most desperate for isn't there. If you look at 'activity', you may be horrified to see your post in strike-through. _But_, if you click on that post (again, under 'activity', it's not visible under 'discussions'), you'll see a very relieving notice along the lines of "post not publicly visible: awaiting mod approval." 

Sigh of relief. 

In my extremely limited experience, they are very quick to approve and you'll shortly see your post. This is just a courtesy note to let you know that like many other forums, they moderate/approve submissions before making them visible. Kind of jarring if you're used to other forums where it comes up right away, but makes for a much better forum overall. 

Good luck with your repairs!






Is there a built-in delay in posting (e.g. mod approval)? I think that's used on some boards, especially those that allow posting images. I didn't see (or overlooked) a notice, so perhaps adding "if you don't see your message right away, don't panic" to this 'new members read this first' notice would be helpful. I'm in a bit of a panic at the moment (major problem and incoming storm), so anxious to get help, but I'm not seeing my post. I can be patient if it's in a queue, but cant' tell if something went wrong bug-wise or maybe I forgot to hit submit. If there's a queue I don't want to flood it with resubmissions in case it's my error (i.e. don't annoy those who are trying to help).

Thanks~


----------



## 140278

Rhythmdvl said:


> Is there a built-in delay in posting (e.g. mod approval)? I think that's used on some boards, especially those that allow posting images. I didn't see (or overlooked) a notice, so perhaps adding "if you don't see your message right away, don't panic" to this 'new members read this first' notice would be helpful. I'm in a bit of a panic at the moment (major problem and incoming storm), so anxious to get help, but I'm not seeing my post. I can be patient if it's in a queue, but cant' tell if something went wrong bug-wise or maybe I forgot to hit submit. If there's a queue I don't want to flood it with resubmissions in case it's my error (i.e. don't annoy those who are trying to help).
> 
> Thanks~


yes you were sent to mod aproval .being we are volunter it sometimes takes a while for one of us tofind time to log in and see the waiting warning


----------



## Rhythmdvl

captchas said:


> yes you were sent to mod aproval .being we are volunter it sometimes takes a while for one of us tofind time to log in and see the waiting warning


Thanks heaps. Please don't take my question as badgering or whining about any delay -- it was much more of me wondering whether I forgot to hit submit (and not wanting to post multiple threads) or if I overlooked/broke a rule -- or if I should just be patient until something like approval or whatever gets done. I really appreciate the effort to review posts and maintain a clean forum; thanks!


----------



## tabora

Based on myriad questions today during the Groundhog Day 2021 storm, my number one suggestion is RTFM!!! That's Read The ***** Manual. If you don't have your paper copy any more, it's likely that you can download a copy. If you need help finding one, please provide your full model number and serial number (see post #9 above) and ask for help! 










Tell us all the steps you've already attempted (hopefully per the manual). And if you make an error in your post, go back and edit it. *Precision of language* is essential to creating an expression that matches the intention of the writer. For example, "Won't turn over" means the engine is seized. "Won't fire" and "Won't stay running" are lesser evils. Help us to help you!


----------



## Rhythmdvl

R_B_FMs?

I don't know if MTD/Yard Machines are unusual, but your machine may have two manuals and two model/SN plates -- one for the the main mechanical parts and one for the engine.


----------



## orangputeh

orangputeh said:


> I know what it is like to be a new member. You came here looking for answers. Maybe you want to know what snowblower to buy. Maybe you have a snowblower and have a problem and need an answer.
> 
> First of all use the SEARCH box in the appropriate forum.
> 
> Second, after checking that and not finding an answer , your new thread should have as much INFO about the issue as possible. Brand, model etc. As much info as possible. adding too much info is better than too little.
> 
> Third , advice from members here should be respected. Many members here have worked on hundreds of snowblowers and have run across your problem. LISTEN to them. be open to suggestions.
> 
> Fourth , return to this forum with results and/or what worked for you. If advice given worked or not worked , at least have the courtesy to report back. members here give their time FREELY. What has worked for you will HELP other members.
> 
> Lastly , welcome to one of the best groups on the internet. There are too many great members here to list. I have learned so much and am deeply grateful.
> 
> now onto another brewski.......


Must have been cold stone sober when I wrote this. Have no ,memory of it.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

orangputeh said:


> Must have been cold stone sober when I wrote this. Have no ,memory of it.


Good post, thanks.

It stays, and stays pinned. 🍻


----------



## orangputeh

orangputeh said:


> I know what it is like to be a new member. You came here looking for answers. Maybe you want to know what snowblower to buy. Maybe you have a snowblower and have a problem and need an answer.
> 
> First of all use the SEARCH box in the appropriate forum.
> 
> Second, after checking that and not finding an answer , your new thread should have as much INFO about the issue as possible. Brand, model etc. As much info as possible. adding too much info is better than too little.
> 
> Third , advice from members here should be respected. Many members here have worked on hundreds of snowblowers and have run across your problem. LISTEN to them. be open to suggestions.
> 
> Fourth , return to this forum with results and/or what worked for you. If advice given worked or not worked , at least have the courtesy to report back. members here give their time FREELY. What has worked for you will HELP other members.
> 
> Lastly , welcome to one of the best groups on the internet. There are too many great members here to list. I have learned so much and am deeply grateful.
> 
> now onto another brewski.......


and yet new members don't read this.........and i'm out of brew......

GOT


----------

